# ET-73 story



## blacknbluedog (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi. I ordered a et-73 from the Kitchen Store.com. on a Friday via parcel post. It arrived the following Tuesday. I call that fast considering I'm in Honolulu. I tested it with the boiling water method and it read only 207 degrees at full boil and I am at no more than 50 feet above sea level.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I talked to Mavericks tech person, a very cordial person but he said it was manufactuered in China so? I called the Kitchen Store and explained what was wrong. I said I would like to replace rather than return if possible but I did not want to keep paying shipping charges if the second one is inaccurate also. She offered to send me a new one with a UPS prepaid shipping label to return the old one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 When the new one arrived I immediately checked the calibration with boiling water. 211 degrees. Pushed the probe a little deeper into the water and voila, 212 degrees. I am one happy camper. the Kitchen Store .com gets my vote for best customer service. Now all I have to do is try to make fantastic ribs like you all.
Brian


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 11, 2007)

Love to here of a happy shopper. Mine was reading right on from day one so I guess I got lucky the first time.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 11, 2007)

Mine worked perfect from day one too. Sorry you got the exception from the rule...


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 12, 2007)

Both of mine (one with two sets of probes) worked great outta the box.  However, I don't know if I'd use the probes on ribs as IMO, there's not enough meat between the bones to get accurate readings.  Now the smoker temp, on the other hand .... :)


----------



## squeezy (Dec 12, 2007)

Great story thanks for sharing ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reminds me of a cheapo that I got on sale ... in a 70Âº room it reads 105Âº .. not much good for anything!


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 12, 2007)

By the way, most likely the problem was the probe itself rather than unit.  If you still have the other unit, I'd be curious if you get the same results using the first probe with the second unit; my guess is it would be off.

The repeatability of the inexpensive thermistors is pretty poor.  It's a shame the maverick and the omega's don't allow for calibration.  That would be a handy feature!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 12, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out well for you.


----------



## capt dan (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought mine from  partshelf.com, ordered it a 3 pm, by 1 pm the next day, it was at my door UPS. I couldn't believe it( but I live on the mainland). I also checked my probes with boiling water and the meat probe was right on, but the chamber  probe(short straight one) was only reading 206, in the same pot of water next to the meat probe. I just  remember to add 6 degrees to whatever it says when I am smoking. I plan on checking them at least every 3-4 smokes to  makes sure though!


----------



## wavector (Dec 12, 2007)

That would be cool.

Have you or anyone else found a website that sells generic probe replacements economically priced?


----------



## richtee (Dec 12, 2007)

jeez I like to hear companies taking care of customers! And yer well on your way to the ribs...yer a member here, right?  ;{)

Enjoy!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 12, 2007)

My ET-73 probes were on the money right out of the box. Now if they'd just do something about those tiny cheap-assed switches they use...


----------



## squeezy (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh come on Hawg ... if you weren't so ham fisted, they wouldn't be any problem ...


----------



## goat (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey B&Bdog, glad that you found someone that gives customer service.  Seems like that is a lost art today.


----------



## dingle (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey blacknblue, congrats on your purchase and excellent customer service. Having been in service for 11 or so years, I know how important it is. Stick with the forum, you'll be making fall-off-the-bone ribs in no time.


----------



## smoke.eater (Dec 13, 2007)

I have one of the Maverick wireless models, and the probe stopped working completly. I called Maverick to buy a new one but they insisted on just sending me a new one free of charge.  It arrived about 5 days later(to canada) in the mail all shiny and new.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a very accurate statement Squeezy! You know what they say, Big hands, big... something or other!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Depending on the model#  ... Taylor sells replacement probes for $5.00 each.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 13, 2007)

Probably some truth in there ... after all ya got 13 or so grandkids ... you sly old devil!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess the proof's in the puddin'...


----------



## squeezy (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL !


----------



## cman95 (Dec 14, 2007)

Smoking puddin'.......


----------

